# Mehrspuraufnahme ?



## Monotone (7. September 2008)

Moin,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Und zwar hab ich folgende Frage:
Ich würde gerne eine Klassik Gitarre mit drei verschiedenen Mics aufnehmen und jedes Mikro braucht eine eigene Spur zum bearbeiten. Mit welchem Audio Interface bekomme ich das hin... ? Im moment arbeite ich mit einem wo ich zwar drei Mikros anschließen kann, was mir aber nur eine Spur zum Bearbeiten aufnimmt.

Kennt ihr Interfaces die ihr empfehlen könnt? (PCI)?(USB)?
Und brauch ich evtl. noch ein Mischpult?

Danke für eure Hilfe...
Tilo


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2008)

Ein Mischpult ist nicht unbedingt von nöten, wenn du eine Sequenzer Software hast, mit der man das übernehmen kann. Warum 3 Signale? Ok machen wir zwar auch, aber ich wüßte mal gerne warum du das so machst?


----------



## Monotone (8. September 2008)

für die klangbreite. zwei kleinmembranmikros stell ich auf, eins wird auf die bass-saiten gerichtet und das andere auf melodie-saiten. Zusätzlich noch ein Raum-mikro. sollte dann einen sehr klaren klang ergeben... ma schauen. 

brauch dann nur noch mal ein tip fürs interface... was haltet ihr von maya 1010 PCI ?


----------



## sight011 (8. September 2008)

Ok, dann würde ich dir schon eher empfehlen, das eine auf das Loch am Reso-Körper zu richten und das andere mehr auf den Steg!

Dann haste Melody und Griff Geräusche seperat ; 

kannst auch einfach mal vor der Gitarre rum phasen und gucken was am besten klingt, haben heute gerade ne Git aufgenommen. Das Resultat gefällt mir fast noch besser war nur ein Mic.
 kann nähmlich bei mehreren zu Auslöschungen bzw. Chorus Effekt führen! Und nich so gut klingen, weil die Töne mit unterschiedlicher Phase und Laufzeitunterschieden auf die Membran der Mikrofone auftrefen.
Greetz


----------

